# Layout Planning Confusion



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. LGB (G scale) questions here.
I am getting the stage of setting my layout in a more permanent manner. The first step of course is to lay it out and make sure it all lines up.

My concern is that I don't know the standard physics/geometry of laying track. 
I don't know how, if I add a piece to one corner, how will it affect everything down the line or at an opposite corner. 

Are there standard rules I should be adhering to? 
Is there any literature on the website that I am missing?
do I need to bother buying the template so that I can lay it out perfectly before I start building?

My layout size is 20x12 give or take. However, it is not running through the center of this layout as that is the lounge area in the attic. I am simply running it around the perimeter of this space.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

lilskul,
What scale are you doing this in?
If you put the scale you are modeling in your profile that helps with getting better answers.
You posted in the G / #1 Section so I'll go with G
There is layout software that will help you with the process.
SCARM (Link here) is one that is free and will work well for G!
Are far as what piece of track will fit where and how it effects everything else connected to it is a huge statement! There is almost unlimited possibilities to arrangements and ending results.
While software is great and getting the big picture, just throwing some track arrangements together in different patterns will give you a better Idea of how they work together and what you can and can't do!


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Sean, I was starting to think that this was a very precise science so as to make sure it works well. If the best plan is simply trial and error then I'm ok with that and will continue moving forward as I was.

I will give a go again and let you all know how it works out. I'll post pictures when I am done.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NO NO NO....
Post pictures as you work at it!
Everyone here loves to see the beginnings, middles and ends!:thumbsup:


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok then.
I just need to find some free hosting for photos.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

*Many more to come*

This is the early days of the space
http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s209/lilskul/?action=view&current=IMG_6651.jpg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s209/lilskul/?action=view&current=IMAG1230.jpg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s209/lilskul/?action=view&current=IMAG1229.jpg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/...2597035910_669795909_8416359_1090421001_o.jpg

http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s209/lilskul/?action=view&current=IMAG1229.jpg


----------

